

Ask HN: What's the next innovation in computer languages? - aaronsnoswell

What's the next innovation in the computer language landscape?
 - Punch cards
 - Machine instructions, Assembler
 - C and native languages
 - Managed, Interpreted and Garbage Collected systems<p>What do you envision as the next step in this journey?
======
drcode
I would expect that mixing dynamic & static typing still is an area that could
lead to some language breakthroughs.

Dynamic typing is great for exploratory programming and static typing offers
additional correctness guarantees.

Some work has been done in Haskell, Clojure and Racket in this direction
(allowing static and dynamic types to co-exist) but I think lots more is
possible.

------
w_t_payne
I think that we are only scratching the surface as regards support for static
analysis and automated refactoring.

Also, I think that we will start to apply some of the machine learning and
statistical pattern recognition techniques that have become so "du jour"
recently to programming - enabling development tools to do some really
sophisticated things.

------
frou_dh
I'll take a stab:

* Concurrency support at the language level.

* Immutable data structures becoming the default.

Making Clojure (2/2) and Go (1/2) some up-and-comers. Erlang probably deserves
some credit, but I'm not familiar with it.

